# Any of my CTD brothers/sisters added OEM fog lights or the RS rocker panels?



## cammyfive (May 6, 2015)

I'm looking to add the OEM fog lights to my 2015 CTD and the dealership is telling me that the 2015 foglight are unavailable as a stand alone accessory. Has anyone added them yet?

Similar thing with the RS package rock panels, I've been told they won't work with a non-RS package car for a variety of reasons. Has anyone with a CTD added just the RS rocker panels?


----------



## JDH (Dec 24, 2014)

My dealership said they can get them but the are a dealership install only because the computer has to be programmed to activate them.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The non-RS front fascia was changed in 2015. There simply aren't OEM fog lights available. There may be aftermarket lights available but I haven't checked into this.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

I believe that you can get them there is a non rs 2015 2lt with factory fogs its a projecter fog light similar to the one found 9n the pontiac g6 and the cobalt


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

I had the dealer put them on our 14, but I believe as stated above you can't do that for the 15's.


----------



## mwswarrior (Jul 3, 2015)

Just received the OEM kit for my '14. Hopefully have time this weekend to install.


----------



## mrbrefast (Aug 9, 2015)

bloberg19 said:


> I believe that you can get them there is a non rs 2015 2lt with factory fogs its a projecter fog light similar to the one found 9n the pontiac g6 and the cobalt


I am new to this forum and to the possibility of a Chevy Cruze TD - what does "RS" refer to? Also, can anyone speak to the light output of these style fog lights? I am honestly thinking that if I get a CTD, I will just grab these tried and true Hella FF75 fog lights I have on my Passat. Their shape is designed for the ideal beam pattern for actual adverse conditions, and I would like to think they'd be a good fit for the spaces on the front bumper... I guess a large part of this depends on how easily I could work with the stock covers for those mounting locations. Not sure if cutting them would be viable, or if I would just remove them altogether...

...... this all depends on whether or not I end up buying one of these lovely cars or not........


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

mrbrefast said:


> I am new to this forum and to the possibility of a Chevy Cruze TD - what does "RS" refer to? Also, can anyone speak to the light output of these style fog lights? I am honestly thinking that if I get a CTD, I will just grab these tried and true Hella FF75 fog lights I have on my Passat. Their shape is designed for the ideal beam pattern for actual adverse conditions, and I would like to think they'd be a good fit for the spaces on the front bumper... I guess a large part of this depends on how easily I could work with the stock covers for those mounting locations. Not sure if cutting them would be viable, or if I would just remove them altogether...
> 
> ...... this all depends on whether or not I end up buying one of these lovely cars or not........


RS is basically an exterior trim appearance package.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

RS= Rally Sport…..a package name Chevrolet has used for years that was available on most of the product line.

Rob


----------



## mrbrefast (Aug 9, 2015)

obermd said:


> The non-RS front fascia was changed in 2015. There simply aren't OEM fog lights available. There may be aftermarket lights available but I haven't checked into this.


This means, then, that the 2014 Cruze lights won't fit the actual space on the front bumper?



bloberg19 said:


> I believe that you can get them there is a non rs 2015 2lt with factory fogs its a projecter fog light similar to the one found 9n the pontiac g6 and the cobalt


Do you happen to have a part number for this? I am unable to find any part like you describe for a Cruze and would love to see if the other cars' parts might fit...

Ideally, I want to do something like the below image. I have LOVED the Hella FF75's on my Passat and want those fog lights again. I think I would like to cut into the lowermost grill to mount them - does anyone know if there is anything behind it which would prevent me from cutting into it and then drilling for the mounting brackets? I would then like to grab some kind of small and simple OEM-looking round light projectors and mount them into the fog light blanks. I found these dual switching lights from another thread here (which for the life of me I cannot find any longer, otherwise I would link to it!) - white when constant, and amber when turning or emergency flashers active. I drive with my parking lights on at all times as I don't trust anyone, so these would be active too. More importantly - the turn signals would be FAR removed from the headlamps and thus visible at night!! Take a look at what I am considering:



Then, there are also these aftermarket lights which I would LOVE to put into place...


----------



## iOSh8er (Sep 8, 2015)

I had to order the chrome LED bezel on my 2LT and they asked for the VIN. They SHOULD sell you the two lights/bezels as a replacement part if you provide them the VIN for a LTZ. I would do that and wire them myself. Actually.... I would bet that the lights themselves are the same as on the 14's, which you can buy just about anywhere. You would most likely just need the LTZ bezels.

EDIT: Upon further inspection, it looks like the bumper itself may be different from ours. I see the obvious trim differences, but not sure if the bezel fits the same.


----------

